
Why do millions of Chinese people want to be 'spiritually Finnish'? - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/world/shortcuts/2018/aug/05/why-do-millions-of-chinese-people-want-to-be-spiritually-finnish
======
forkLding
The Guardian likely sourced this story from here:
[https://www.sixthtone.com/news/1002595/socially-awkward-
mill...](https://www.sixthtone.com/news/1002595/socially-awkward-millennials-
claim-theyre-spiritually-finnish)

Otherwise if not, Sixth Tone provides more details.

